# spl question



## xiangyaw (Dec 10, 2009)

hello i am new. and i hope i can solve my problem here ?_? 

my box is 36"x 18" x 16" and it got 133 db. My amp is sony XS-d1000p5 with 900rms. and 2 sony mobile ES woofer 12'' how can i inprove my db?? any sugguestion for me?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

You have 3 possibilities, more cone area, more power, port the enclosure. I don't know how the old Mobile ES subs model vented, might want to download win ISD and check it out. That would be the logical first step, the next would be new subs, followed by a new amp. Is your amp the octagonal black one?


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Get a ported box(if you dont have one)

More power

Better subs

Try moving the box around in your trunk and see where it seems the loudest

sound damping


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

ported box better equipment


----------



## xiangyaw (Dec 10, 2009)

yes... how do you mean like more cone area???


----------



## xiangyaw (Dec 10, 2009)

i am using ported box....to port is 14'' deep the mouth is 4 ''


----------



## xiangyaw (Dec 10, 2009)

power i have 2 120ampier battery and 4 capasitor...


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

More cone area means add subs.


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

djdcb said:


> More cone area means add subs.


Or larger drivers.


----------

